
Wetland ORM for Node.js - rwoverdijk
https://wetland.spoonx.org/
======
coreyp_1
It looks interesting, but I couldn't find the most important piece of
information: What's the license?

~~~
rwoverdijk
Good feedback.. MIT, It's on github. I'll push it to the docs, too. Thanks!

Updated.

~~~
coreyp_1
Awesome! Thanks!

